# Baby goat coats



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone would want some baby goat coats rather than me throwing the out when I move? They are nothing fancy at all, it was just an old wool blanket I cut up, the front was sewn to hold it shut and there is a strip of wool sewn on the top of each one to tie around their belly. I used them for winter kiddings, the wool really pulls the moisture of wet kids fast then I would change to a fresh one if needed. I have at least 12. They were used on my boer babies which were usually around 7-12 pounds. I can ship them if someone wants them, they are free but I'd appreciate if you paid shipping.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How much for shipping? We need some for upcoming kidding season. That is if you still have them? 
I'm sad that you won't be needing them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If they aren't all gone I would be interested in a few..


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I am in eastern Pa, zip is 18077. Shipping would depend on how many you want, if only a few I could probably fit them in a large envelope, which I don't imagine would cost much.


----------



## Mkohl (Nov 14, 2013)

if you still have some, we have a number of pregnant does, due in January. I'd like to see how you made them. 

M Kohl


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They were all given away, thanks.


----------

